# Photos of Rocky



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

*I just took some cute photos of Rocky while playing with him .*

Looking cute :love7:
















"Can I pleaaasssssssseeeeee have another treat !" ~ he is a pro in putting on his begging face 
















Where is the dummy gone??

















Found it!!!!!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

he is adorable!!! I just LOVE Rocky


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Love, love, love these pictures! Rocky is such a hansome fella!


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

I love his begging pics


----------



## zax_lara (Oct 9, 2011)

handsome fella! his pics are cute esp when he is playing with his toy


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

What great pics, he is just working the camera! What an adorable little guy looks like he has a big personality too


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Fantastic photos!!!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great pics!! Love seeing Rocky!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

So frickin cute! Love the sittingpretty/beggin shot! Awww melts my heart!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

What a perfectly cute boy!!! Love him


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Rocky is so cute! I am with everyone else, love the begging pic!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Handsome little man! Great pics! I have a Rocky too,lol, hubby named him, he's obsessed with Rocky Balboa! haha


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Rocky is so cute!
I would be putty in his paws especially with those begging faces. lol x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Rocky Is so handsome!! Love the begging pic ninja does that too when I tell him to sit pretty lol


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Rocky is handsome and adorable.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

A few new photos of Rocky ♥.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

He is very cute !
The begging pic choked me up.
My late Poco would take the pose and wag his paws relentlessly.
He seemed more comfortable doing that than just sitting !
He had very similar markings too. 

Beautiful boy


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Thought I would share some new photos of Rocky!





































Posing on his 5th Birthday with his birthday gift.


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

I love looking at pictures of other peoples chihuahuas but rocky is very cute.


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

Rocky said:


> *I just took some cute photos of Rocky while playing with him .*
> 
> Looking cute :love7:
> 
> ...


Love all your pics. He's just adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness! How cute is that!!! He is a sweetheart!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you. Even though the pictures quoted are quite old. These are the new ones as my boy is already 5 now .



Rocky said:


> Thought I would share some new photos of Rocky!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww. I just love all the pics!!! Rocky is such a handsome little man!!!


----------

